# Barking



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is a fantastic dog and has been really easy in every way. Until now! She has started barking quite a lot, mainly territorial. With the bad weather just now she's barking continually - at the wind!

I really don't know what to do about it, I've tried ignoring her and do not answer the door until she is quiet, which can be really hard.

She's even started barking in her sleep! Never during the night though.

Any advice would be great


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It is an ongoing situation for me with Beemer too, so I feel your pain. I tried ignoring it. That didn't work. I tried going out and reassuring him. That didn't stop it. I've tried calling him in for a treat. He comes in, sits nicely, and then barges right back out (the inconvenience of a doggie door). What I do now is say a quick "no" from inside the house as soon even begins to bark. 

So it bark. No. Bark. No. Bar. No bar. No. Ba. No. B. No. Whine. 

So I never say the no with any anger or frustration in my voice. I tried the compressed air as some suggested. Freaked him out more. But me saying no at least slows down the barking. Not sure if that helps. You may try the compressed air if you haven't. Stopped Lexi after two barks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is not doing anything unusual really. Poos can be quite vocal. My dog will bark if he can see people go past the window etc, bangs, slams and other things can set him off. I generally find that if I acknowledge the alert, as in get up give him a stroke and go and have a look at what may be happening and then give a little fuss after looking to reassure that all is well he will settle after only a couple of barks. I haven't tried to train it out of him as I like him telling me whats going on. Your girl may be barking a lot more due to her age, adolesance can cause over drive in all senses and be the reason shes being overly vocal about everything. The key is reacting calmly and not getting angry as this can make her react more. She should settle over time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

To be honest this is something I would like to train Dudley out of, well not completely but to be quiet when I say something is ok, he has got a bit better if he is in the house and I go between him and where the noise is coming from and say 'Thank you Dudley, its ok' I have hand outstretched signal for that. But when he is in the garden he barks at every little noise, airplanes, traffic noise, people talking etc, and if the dog nearby starts they have a big old bark off and I have to go out to get him back in. I worry about upsetting the neighbours so his later garden visits are now on the long line so I can get him in without going out in the cold! and he barks less as I don't let him get down to the end of the garden where he always barks to see if the other dog is there.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a barker...
If she is on the sofa next to me and decides to start with a woofing because of the wind or an animal on the TV or anything I just put my hand over her eyes gently and say sshhhhh - she does...
If she goes out in garden and starts woofing at anything/everything I call her straight back in.
If she goes to bark in the hall I always tell her to sit and open the front door to check there is no reason for it. Years ago we told our dog that was barking to be quiet and the next morning realized that our car, which was parked on the road just outside had been broken in to


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Possibly the weather... I've noticed mine bark more with outside noise, when the curtains are closed & they can't see, one will set it off and the other will follow.
Ralph is a "woofer" ruby is a "yapper"!! X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well you all know poo's have very good hearing and the least little sound they here that is not normal for them to hear, they are going to bark.i do not stop ginger from barking in the house at things she hears .for like i said before i'm about 85% deaf, so she hears a lot more then i do and i like that .like she will tell me when some one rings the door bell (that i can not hear),and she only barks out side when some one is there (like people next door) and when i say it is ok ,she will stop,,so when they bark try petting them and say it is ok ,see if that helps i trained ginger to that and it works great ,but it will take time ok good luck


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of my girls are warning/alert barkers. Lola will also bark at strange looking n people approaching - usually her judgment is spot on . Nina's barks are more when she is startled out of a snooze or when someone comes to the door. Lola has stopped barking when people come to the door because she has learned that if she barks when the door knocks, I put her straight in the kitchen and she doesn't get to see who is there. Now she sits patiently, we are working on this with Nina. 

I'm not really interested in training it out of them completely as Lola alerted us to a car burglar last year and in fact this person has been charged and sentenced for 6 car crimes that night and other offences.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Go-go super hero Lola!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know! It scared him off, he had been sitting in my car going through the glove boxes etc.. Ewwww still gives me the heebeegeebees!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I know! It scared him off, he had been sitting in my car going through the glove boxes etc.. Ewwww still gives me the heebeegeebees!


Many years ago I used to live in a ground floor flat & I had a little moped & a staffie cross called Winston rip: - he was adorable & slept on my bed!) 
He barked & barked one night, very unusual - the next morning my moped had gone Grrrr! :furious:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Many years ago I used to live in a ground floor flat & I had a little moped & a staffie cross called Winston rip: - he was adorable & slept on my bed!)
> He barked & barked one night, very unusual - the next morning my moped had gone Grrrr! :furious:


Moral of the story.. Don't ignore the barks! Well done Winston RIP xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like Rufus to bark too. We live in the middle of nowhere and I like to have the warning of a car coming in, or a turkey trying to steal food from the bird feeder, or a deer eating the shrubs....on the other hand I do need to work on his over the top barking when people he does not like come over. His friends get the full body wriggle delighted greeting. Any non dog people get prolonged warning barking. I am too polite to say "if you would just greet him with some affection he would stop doing that" but I wish I could.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I try to tell this to my oldest son ,but he don't like dogs and he is the only one out of all the people that come here that ginger don't like.it is really something the way dogs can tell ..or pick up on who is good and who is bad, haa Haa..the way ginger is now .i would not even try to change her ,i love her just the way she is ..


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer never barks at nothing. But we have a noise ordinance. So it's very quiet after 10. But one of my neighbors likes to talk on the phone late at night outside in the back yard (I'm guessing so as not to wake up her house) and scares Beemer because for whatever reason she talks near our fence. So bad at times that I have gone out and reassured him that I know there is someone there and I can't understand why someone would *^%#+#% be talking outside this late at night. Funny but he seems to feel better once I get pissed at the neighbor. So I don't prevent him from barking (as he has warned off someone walking in our front yard and coyotes in the neighborhood). Just stem the prolonged barking. 

Though new thing is he now treats sounds from the TV, iPad, and phone as if real life. If someone knocks on the door on the tv he runs to the front door and barks. A dog barks, he runs outside and barks thinking a strange dog has invaded his space. That's what I get for playing all those Ozzy and Willow barking/howling videos for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I have tried Lexi & Beemers "no bark" today and it has worked! 

I will be trying all the suggestions though because I have a feeling it is going to be " one step forward and three steps back!"


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

L&B..ginger does the same thing when they knocks she runs to the door,,and when she hears a wissels on tv she goes nuts trying to fine where it came from.
that is why we all have poo's they are so smart and wonderful ..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The commercials on tv that feature doorbells or door knocking infuriate me. I always intend to try and start a massive boycott of their products but don't know where to start.


----------

